# Tell me what I have!!!!



## Texas7mag (Nov 11, 2011)

Found these today in the pasture beside the house, What do I have?

Thanks


----------



## Texas7mag (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry, I'm in the hill country of Texas.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a guess from an amateur, upper middle is a nice spearpoint, upper left an axe, lower r is a knife blade, lower left is a nice scraper. beautiful broken arrowhead. a few of the experts will be along shortly and give you the real scoop and maybe age them,too. They could be 3-5k years old at least .


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 24, 2011)

Bottom left looks maybe like a hide scrapper??


----------



## Son (Dec 3, 2011)

Not quite the expert, but in my opinion. You have what's left of points that were used up, exhausted by rechipping to resharpen. That blade might have been broken while trying to make a point, preform. Looks like late archaic to woodland cultural period. It's a common belief that points were lost, but in reality, most were purposely discarded when used up. Even the fine well shaped short ones. When resharpening hits the handle, it's exhausted.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2011)

Son said:


> *Not quite the expert*, but in my opinion. You have what's left of points that were used up, exhausted by rechipping to resharpen. That blade might have been broken while trying to make a point, preform. Looks like late archaic to woodland cultural period. It's a common belief that points were lost, but in reality, most were purposely discarded when used up. Even the fine well shaped short ones. When resharpening hits the handle, it's exhausted.



I laughed at this post.


----------



## Son (Dec 5, 2011)

Being modest and politically correct.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, two broken preforms and another preform that never made it to the point stage, and a couple thoroughly used-up points.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 6, 2011)

That phone's purrty old too!


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> I laughed at this post.



I found that amusing as well


----------



## mickbear (Dec 6, 2011)

Son said:


> Not quite the expert, but in my opinion. You have what's left of points that were used up, exhausted by rechipping to resharpen. That blade might have been broken while trying to make a point, preform. Looks like late archaic to woodland cultural period. It's a common belief that points were lost, but in reality, most were purposely discarded when used up. Even the fine well shaped short ones. When resharpening hits the handle, it's exhausted.


yea right,


----------



## Son (Dec 7, 2011)

Come on guys, give me a break.  Don't let bowonly sway ya... lol


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 7, 2011)

Son said:


> Come on guys, give me a break.  Don't let bowonly sway ya... lol



He sure as heck needs some learning on Duvals. 

I said that in my country voice.


----------



## badcreek (Dec 14, 2011)

The one on the left is a cell phone. lol
I couldn't resist. Nice finds.


----------



## Son (Dec 14, 2011)

Duvals? Don't go away, I'm looking that one up.  

five minutes later....


Found it, I have the longest Duval ever found. From Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------

